# Puppy only listens well to one person?



## AliBunny (Jan 17, 2015)

Hi everyone! So far every issue I have faced you guys have offered advice that really helped! So, I now have more questions. 

For some reason my 5 month old listens fairly well to my husband, but not to me. He listens to basic commands when training, but doesn't seem to respect my authority..for example, if he goes on the furniture that he isn't allowed on and I tell him off, he won't budge ..my husband says the same and he gets off just like that. Anyone else overcome this issue?

Also curious, he is teething, but his bites are getting out of control! Is this normal for his age or am I not training him properly? Currently, ill hold his mouth and say no or no bite..and time out if he gets nuts. I had a trainer that wanted me to cradle and massage when he does this...but it does nothing for him...


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

AliBunny said:


> For some reason my 5 month old listens fairly well to my husband, but not to me......... but doesn't seem to respect my authority..



I've seen the same over the 3 GSDs I've had.....they have listened to me but not my wife nearly as well unless the dogs were bribed with treats. I know exactly why it happened in my situation but won't assume the same is true in your situation. There are only so many things you can undo with a dog and the older they get, the tougher it gets to change certain dog behaviors....it certainly can be done but it most always takes a change by the human as well. Rank and file, confident leadership and engagement with a pup are all important. Sometimes, I have seen differences simply based upon who means what they say versus another hoping the dog does what they "ask". Expectation levels of your pup's obedience might be different between you and your husband ? The amount of time either of you spend training him might be different? I'd investigate the differences between how you and your husband interact with the dog and time spent training. Also, and I am not trying to be rude or disrespectful but your comment " but doesn't seem to respect my authority"...I think is an honest observation on your behalf and I might ask...what have you done to earn that position of authority?

The great thing about your situation is....you have a pup 5 months old and you have a wonderful opportunity to shape this pup into everything you hoped for....it requires your time, effort, patience, leadership and consistency. Up the time and training with your pup and you will be rewarded incredibly.

Oh, if you are the one who has spent all the time training your pup and your husband hasn't done a thing.....just forget you ever read this.


SuperG

SuperG


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

AliBunny. I have the same issue with my 7 month old, Finn. 
He listens to my husband and reacts as soon as possible to his voice commands which annoys me to no end.
I take him to training, feed him, take him on long walks...etc
Finn is mouthy but hasn't bit me in a while, maybe since he was 5 months (i remember 5 months being a really challenging time with Finn...a wicked BRAT).


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

Oh, if you are the one who has spent all the time training your pup and your husband hasn't done a thing.....just forget you ever read this.

That's the other thing. My husband works nights and aside from letting him out of his crate for a late night pee, my husband does very little with Finn. Then after the pee, Finn lays quietly on the floor until he is returned to his crate.
I take him to training, reinforce the training every day, in and out of the house...he is perfectly behaved on-leash. He looks at me when I say his name...during class and on walks. Also. His trainer wants me to create a stronger ball drive in him, so doing that too, which seems to be working. 
Next month, we start basic nose work trainig LOL I'm my pup's social director LOL


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

SuperG. That was your quote on the top of my last post.
sorry didn't credit you for it.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Findlay,

I'm glad to hear your response about all that you do for your dog vs. your husband....it makes me wonder about other possible reasons for this to be as you state.

Is it possible that "no" means no when your husband says it versus when you say it? Just curious.....

I have dealt with the "piggybacking" on my training dedication being available to my wife but the command and control is not the same....I have more. Therefore, I am wondering if the dog's behavior is predicated on one person's "no meaning no versus someone else saying "no" without the same backup or correction as the other person saying "no". "No" is used in a very broad sense....just basically suggesting a command is given once and if failed, a less desirable consequence occurs....


Thanks,


SuperG


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

When im around Ace ignore my wife commands completely unless there is a treat in her hand .


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Unless my husband had meat in his hand, my shepherds aren't listening.


----------



## AliBunny (Jan 17, 2015)

SuperG said:


> Also, and I am not trying to be rude or disrespectful but your comment " but doesn't seem to respect my authority"...I think is an honest observation on your behalf and I might ask...what have you done to earn that position of authority?
> 
> 
> Oh, if you are the one who has spent all the time training your pup and your husband hasn't done a thing.....just forget you ever read this.
> ...


Good question on the authority issue...I am the main meal giver, walker, frisbee thrower, the one who takes care of him when he is sick....etc. Not because of my husband not wanting to of course. He simply isn't home during the day and sometimes has military training on weekends. Does that count towards earning authority? Maybe it's because I am petite that this is difficult?

As far as training goes, we try to both take him to training classes, but sometimes it's just me. And I am the one who reinforces with training sessions at home every day. So, I would say I do 75% of the training. All this and he still doesn't want to listen often unless he is being bribed! Lol.


----------



## AliBunny (Jan 17, 2015)

Findlay, I am so glad to hear I am not the only one in this position!

Also good to know that you pup was being bratty too at this age.  I take it he just slowly grew out of that phase..?


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

AliBunny said:


> Good question on the authority issue...I am the main meal giver, walker, frisbee thrower, the one who takes care of him when he is sick....etc. Not because of my husband not wanting to of course. He simply isn't home during the day and sometimes has military training on weekends. Does that count towards earning authority? Maybe it's because I am petite that this is difficult?
> 
> As far as training goes, we try to both take him to training classes, but sometimes it's just me. And I am the one who reinforces with training sessions at home every day. So, I would say I do 75% of the training. All this and he still doesn't want to listen often unless he is being bribed! Lol.


Once again, I'm just shooting from the hip...do you find yourself being a bit more authoritative with the use of your voice and body postures while attending training classes? I have seen the instructors at obedience classes get the handlers to exhibit a different persona than they might normally use at home...a bit more exaggerated and conducive which keeps the pup's focus and in turn, better results regarding consistency of the dog's performance. Another thought, off the top of my head thought....your husband is in the military...I'm guessing he understands commands...not just how to react to them ( which might transfer to raising expectations of the dog's performance) but also how to issue them as well. I have had instructor's say to me that my voice has much more "gravity" than my wife's...whether that has any bearing on the dog's compliance towards obedience between the two of us is debatable...to me it seems to easy a solution but could have some merit ???

I applaud you for taking the path of not wanting to bribe the dog to get results but sometimes you have to go with what works and get the pup to come to an understanding that his good behavior results in good consequences while undesirable behavior has negative consequences. At 5 months, a pup can certainly test the human as the pup is coming into a part of it's life where they might be "challenging" their environment and those included. I'm probably more of an old school mentality as I personally believe the GSD breed at times requires more than a "time out" or "just ignore and turn your back " approach. All the "feel good" approaches sound wonderful and certainly have their time and place but a strong willed dog has to be met/countered by a stronger willed and craftier owner....and this does not mean physically subduing the dog but utilizing fair and evenhanded corrections.

I also think it is important to have realistic expectations of what your pup actually understands when it comes to corrections....at 5 months there very well could be behavior displayed by your pup where he doesn't truly know right from wrong...especially if consistency by the human has not been solid. 

It seems this age your dog is going through has been problematic for many a GSD owner....I sure know it has been for me.."attitudes" from the dog start to come to the surface as the pup is maturing from a little puppy into a more capable dog with all the "tools" and drives they possess. Believe me, I have gone through many an episode where I wondered if things would ever change but since I was motivated by some very smart people in this forum to hang in there and continue the training and then train some more, things have worked out wonderfully.....I'm still working on my dog's reactivity to other dogs while she is on leash but I will not give up and it is making a noted difference.

I think your commitment to taking a 75% position in the dog's training is a wise move on your behalf and will win the day ultimately. 

SuperG


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

Do you have a low quiet mellow voice and demeanor? I have seen this for years in my house. Dogs pick up on this. 

The dogs are treating you like you are one of them. You have to be consistent and firm with everything. My two ignore my wife and treat her like she is another pup. With me, I have never used a leash with any of my GSD's. 

These dogs are very smart they know what they can get away with and with who.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

The trainer of my dog class says exactly the same thing. GSDs tend to listen to males better then females. It is the tone of voice. Be firm and talk ( not sure what word to use) but more harshly and deeper and firmer and if they don't listen, take control and grab them and put them in a timeout. I love my dogs to death but I don't take crap from them. I'M the boss of my house and when I say something I expect them to listen.


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

Jax08 said:


> Unless my husband had meat in his hand, my shepherds aren't listening.


I Love your shepherds!!! : )

SuperG. I think it's the tone and projection of my husband's voice plus he's a big guy which I don't know if that helps but with dogs it probably doesn't hurt.
Our trainer even pointed Finn out in class as being a very stubborn puppy, meaning him being a pup that would benefit from a prong collar (and me benefiting from it too). Take my right arm before taking that prong collar. LOL
Even on my husbands nights off, at 5pm Finn was becoming seriously rambunctious even destructive if not watched carefully, almost out of control...this is after a lengthy walk, maybe it's fatigue. Either way, it's Finn's witching hour. And it was becoming routine.
His trainer recommended that I leave his leash and prong collar on him after the walk and waist no time correcting him with a leash pop at the first sign of the behavior. And I've learned to know what he's thinking before he knows what he's thinking.
He responds to the leash pop thing and has become a lot less troublesome.
On his nights off, I tell my husband not to interfere with this issue, I want it to be all me cuz more often than not, It's just me and Finn...and the demons that drive the crazy behavior : )
It was very bad but I think he's growing out of it.
Thank you.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Findlay said:


> it's Finn's witching hour. And it was becoming routine.
> ...and the demons that drive the crazy behavior : )
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lykoz (Dec 6, 2014)

I think it's a matter of Consistency when you say off the couch and he does not listen he may be staying on the couch.

When your husband says this the dog will willingly get off or physically be removed (sort of a correction).

Dog knows the result is the same so he might As well take route of least resistance.

I think in both cases the dog knows the command but knows there is choice with you, and no choice with husband.

The dog learns this and is more likely to listen to husband.

Husband is probably creating pressure some how... It could be physicaly removing the dog... Or his posture above the dog, and the way he carries himself.
Men often naturally have a more 'alpha' presence. This creates more rank I believe, and an engrained desire not to be conflicted with the dog.

Dogs are masters of physical interaction and posturing.
Husband may be doing this unknowingly.. Just the way he probably carries himself.
He has more of a presence. And likely elicits a response faster. That together with consistency.

Like Super G just shooting from the hip.
Not sure if this is it. Thats for you to read and see if anything here applies to you.


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

The video? Awesome!!! Everyone, show this to your school and college age girls.
I know this is the GSD forum and this point is unrelated But that video should be shown in classrooms across the country as part of the anti-bullying curriculum.
Cuz no one's messin with that girl, she has the whole bundle: determination, great posture, walks with her head up and has a commanding voice.
Yup, that's what confidence looks like and confidence like that deflects a lot of negative attention from a girl/boy or anyone for that matter.

And in regarding dog training, point well taken. Thanks Super G.


----------



## AliBunny (Jan 17, 2015)

SuperG said:


> Once again, I'm just shooting from the hip...do you find yourself being a bit more authoritative with the use of your voice and body postures while attending training classes? I have seen the instructors at obedience classes get the handlers to exhibit a different persona than they might normally use at home...a bit more exaggerated and conducive which keeps the pup's focus and in turn, better results regarding consistency of the dog's performance. Another thought, off the top of my head thought....your husband is in the military...I'm guessing he understands commands...not just how to react to them ( which might transfer to raising expectations of the dog's performance) but also how to issue them as well. I have had instructor's say to me that my voice has much more "gravity" than my wife's...whether that has any bearing on the dog's compliance towards obedience between the two of us is debatable...to me it seems to easy a solution but could have some merit ???
> 
> I applaud you for taking the path of not wanting to bribe the dog to get results but sometimes you have to go with what works and get the pup to come to an understanding that his good behavior results in good consequences while undesirable behavior has negative consequences. At 5 months, a pup can certainly test the human as the pup is coming into a part of it's life where they might be "challenging" their environment and those included. I'm probably more of an old school mentality as I personally believe the GSD breed at times requires more than a "time out" or "just ignore and turn your back " approach. All the "feel good" approaches sound wonderful and certainly have their time and place but a strong willed dog has to be met/countered by a stronger willed and craftier owner....and this does not mean physically subduing the dog but utilizing fair and evenhanded corrections.
> 
> ...


I don't believe I act any differently during the training classes. He just likes training, learning new things, and the treats he gets; so he tends to listen. The trainer(who knows about the problems at home) never tried to get me to change into another persona; however, after you mentioned it, I am thinking I seriously need to. My husband deeper tone of voice that sounds more serious. Mine is not, but I have been trying different tones, volumes, etc. And yes, being in the military, my husband has a more alpha male presence and a take charge attitude. Gives commands and expects results quickly. My personality is more patient...I think I need to figure out how to emulate my husband's attitude without just looking like silly drill sergeant wannabe. ..lol.

Additionally, I tend to give him two or the repeats of a command before I correct behaviors that I know he understands.Do you think only one chance then correction might help? 

As far as "punishing" bad behaviors, I started with time outs, but was told by the trainer to discontinue that approach. The only punishments I had left was cradle and massage to calm him, and to yell or scold him. the "warm and fuzzy" approach sounded good at the time...but he doesn't really respond to it. I am back to time outs, which help a bit, till I conjure up some other things that might deterr behaviors. So far a family friend mentioned vinegar and mustard in a spray bottle worked for her gsd, so might give it a try...

thank you, and everyone else who has been posting, so much for your thoughts and encouragement! My pup is stubborn, but I most certainly won't back down either!


----------



## AliBunny (Jan 17, 2015)

And forgot to mention, LOVE that movie! Haha, that little girl really knows how to command authority and exude confidence!  definately inspiring!


----------



## Lykoz (Dec 6, 2014)

AliBunny said:


> I don't believe I act any differently during the training classes. He just likes training, learning new things, and the treats he gets; so he tends to listen. The trainer(who knows about the problems at home) never tried to get me to change into another persona; however, after you mentioned it, I am thinking I seriously need to. My husband deeper tone of voice that sounds more serious. Mine is not, but I have been trying different tones, volumes, etc. And yes, being in the military, my husband has a more alpha male presence and a take charge attitude. Gives commands and expects results quickly. My personality is more patient...I think I need to figure out how to emulate my husband's attitude without just looking like silly drill sergeant wannabe. ..lol.
> 
> Additionally, I tend to give him two or the repeats of a command before I correct behaviors that I know he understands.Do you think only one chance then correction might help?
> 
> ...


How is cuddling and massaging In any way or form a punishment?


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

AliBunny said:


> Additionally, I tend to give him two or the repeats of a command before I correct behaviors that I know he understands.Do you think only one chance then correction might help?
> 
> So far a family friend mentioned vinegar and mustard in a spray bottle worked for her gsd, so might give it a try...
> 
> My pup is stubborn, but I most certainly won't back down either!


If you are convinced the pup knows the command, I wouldn't give him 2 or 3 repeats of the command. Dogs are quick studies of this approach..I know this from previous experiences with my first 2 dogs..I was given advice by an individual in this forum to reward the desired behavior upon successful completion. If the dog didn't comply properly the dog received some negative reinforcement.....then I would reset the dog and give it another chance but still just one command...dog complied, dog was rewarded. I certainly used food rewards amongst praise and toys which perked his drive desires. However, starting a randomness to rewarding the dog with treats or whatever was also how I was instructed to proceed once I was assured the dog knew the command and reacted accordingly. The dog seemed to hang in there with the promise of eventually being rewarded in one form or another until the dog just did what was asked of her. I pretty much believe the annoyance of corrections versus the potential for reward as the process developed was an easy choice for the dog to make.

How are you thinking of using a vinegar and mustard spray on your dog? Is that your dog's choice of salad dressing ?

Most everybody has experiences of their "stubborn" headstrong GSD pups...some get lucky in that department but I'm not one of them. To me, this characteristic of being "stubborn" as a pup seems to develop into a wonderful consistency once they mature with good training.

Your attitude regarding "... I most certainly won't back down either!" sounds like a great mindset....I'm not a quitter either....my biggest hurdle at times is just finding the proper approach and training tactics. There are some real wizards in here when it comes to training dogs and I have learned much from them but still have miles to go.

One last thought and I have found this advice to be the name of the game when it comes to an obedient dog....FOCUS !! I had no idea about developing my first 2 GSD's focus on me...I may have had some but never formally trained either of them to create this focus. Personally, I believe once you develop your pup to focus on you intently, you will have an incredible obedient dog. I'm currently working on this each and every day...and creating this focus through engagement with the dog is fun as well.

SuperG


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Lykoz said:


> How is cuddling and massaging In any way or form a punishment?



I was wondering the same....just thought it was a typo of sorts.


SuperG


----------



## Lykoz (Dec 6, 2014)

Still considering the dog on furniture... 
That is a self rewarding behaviour...

Dogs dont need to be trained to get on them... Only to get off them.

I have couches they are allowed on and couches they are not allowed on..
The ones they are allowed on however, they have to get off if told to do so.

For couches they are not allowed on... Well... You cant let them get on in the first place..
That means using your negative reinforcer (No word)...
If they dont listen, I correct. 

A more positive way of doing it is to never give them the opportunity to get on those couches by not allowing them to roam unsupervised. But if they get on... They are pulled off. There is no 'I wont listen'... Also I dont understand what a timeout will do in this case. The correction needs to happen immidiately.. Before they even get on if possible... No... and then correction, or some tug on collar away from couches.

On the couches they are allowed on.. I train the off command with treats...
They learn what off means.. Same process in training.. Same negative reinforcers (no - when I say off and they dont listen)... And if they persist on not listening... I posture over the dogs and show 'dominance'... I tell them to get off.. And if they dont listen I physically remove with a bit of jerk... Or I take their seat... I basically lie next to them/on them.. Not hard.. Just progressively more pressure, until they are uncomfortable and move..

I dont need to do any of these things anymore really.. They know to get off when I say off.. And one of the dogs, who might be a bit more stubborn.. I can just stand and increase posture.. He or move towards them with a no-finger..

Here is the thing tho.. Dogs always come sit by me... I am very clear about timings of corrections..

I have to give a command they know, then say no... these things predict that a correction is coming.. so the dog knows if they dont take action and move a correction is comming... They will naturally shut off that pressure in posturing, walking towards them etc.. by just getting off the couch..

So fo couches they are not allowed on... Dont let them naturally reward that behaviour and get comfy by allowing them to do it.. Or take advantage...

Easiest way is to not allow on any couches.. It makes it clearer for dogs.
If you do allow on couches... (I like them sitting next to me), there is a bit more work to do.


----------



## AliBunny (Jan 17, 2015)

SuperG said:


> If you are convinced the pup knows the command, I wouldn't give him 2 or 3 repeats of the command. Dogs are quick studies of this approach..I know this from previous experiences with my first 2 dogs..I was given advice by an individual in this forum to reward the desired behavior upon successful completion. If the dog didn't comply properly the dog received some negative reinforcement.....then I would reset the dog and give it another chance but still just one command...dog complied, dog was rewarded. I certainly used food rewards amongst praise and toys which perked his drive desires. However, starting a randomness to rewarding the dog with treats or whatever was also how I was instructed to proceed once I was assured the dog knew the command and reacted accordingly. The dog seemed to hang in there with the promise of eventually being rewarded in one form or another until the dog just did what was asked of her. I pretty much believe the annoyance of corrections versus the potential for reward as the process developed was an easy choice for the dog to make.
> 
> How are you thinking of using a vinegar and mustard spray on your dog? Is that your dog's choice of salad dressing ?
> 
> ...



Haha, I should have explained the mustard and vinegar thing. The person who mentioned this to me said to spray the puppy's nose with it when he does something bad. Her dogs hated it and it stopped the bad behavior. No clue if my dog will hate it or not. When he was chewing on a wooden baby gate I added bitter apple to it..and he liked it. I stepped it up and put some wasabi on it...and he loved it even more...lol

And yes, my pup does not focus on me or my husband as well as we would like..I just hope that with training and age that will get better.



Lykoz said:


> How is cuddling and massaging In any way or form a punishment?


Yea..hence the quotes around the word punishment..It was explained to me that it stops the dog from doing whatever it was doing that was wrong. The dog is not allowed to get up until you let them, thus making it not fun for them and calming them at the same time. If the puppy tried to break free, you don't let them and you also do not reward with continuing to cuddle. At that point it was more or less a restraint technique. I am discontinuing that for anything other than if my dog needs to calm down and be cuddled. The modification to restraint I never liked and it never worked.

As far as the furniture goes, I allow my pup on one couch in particular. I Like to be able to cuddle on the couch at times with my pet because I always did that with my other dog. I understand that he would try to get on other pieces of furniture, my only issue is him refusing to get off when I tell him..but not refusing my husbands commands. He now only gets once chance before I correct.


----------



## Lykoz (Dec 6, 2014)

AliBunny said:


> Yea..hence the quotes around the word punishment..It was explained to me that it stops the dog from doing whatever it was doing that was wrong. The dog is not allowed to get up until you let them, thus making it not fun for them and calming them at the same time. If the puppy tried to break free, you don't let them and you also do not reward with continuing to cuddle. At that point it was more or less a restraint technique. I am discontinuing that for anything other than if my dog needs to calm down and be cuddled. The modification to restraint I never liked and it never worked.
> 
> As far as the furniture goes, I allow my pup on one couch in particular. I Like to be able to cuddle on the couch at times with my pet because I always did that with my other dog. I understand that he would try to get on other pieces of furniture, my only issue is him refusing to get off when I tell him..but not refusing my husbands commands. He now only gets once chance before I correct.


You are confusing the dog...

Stroking and petting is a good experience. Or supposedly so..
I don't understand your logic..

You are basically using "negative punishment" (the timeout)
And a positive reinforcer (the stroking) (absolutely not a punishment in inverted commas or otherwise).
Together... At the same time... 

You don't need correct terms but stroking is not a 'punishment' so I don't like use of inverted commas..
I get you are trying to make the punishment less severe... But it's confusing. 

This is how you get a confused dog...
Heck reading your post is confusing.
Wonder how the dog feels.

Whoever gave you that advice needs to think it through..

You are all positive I am guessing... But comeon... Stroking a dog for something you don't want?
I.e when it sits on chair it is allowed to sit it gets stroked...
When it sits in chair it is not allowed to sit it gets stroked?

It's like asking a dog to decipher Chinese.

This is really stressful for the dog.
Dog is confused and that makes the situation very stressful for the dog.

If you want to use stroking as a reinforcer fine.. I.e when off the chair...
But you can't call it a 'punishment'...

For the sake of the forum and to be able to communicate as humans we can't do that..
Otherwise the message just won't go through..


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

The couch issue - I only allowed Kyleigh on the couch by invite after she was about 18 months old. I wanted rock solid obedience with no hesitation from her, especially regarding furniture. (Also, as the owner of a long coat GSD, I don't really want her on my couch 95% of the time anyway!)

IMHO 5 months is too young to teach the dog the difference ... he's learning SO MUCH, just give him a break - no couch until he's got the commands down pat. 

The biting - LMAO - welcome to landsharkville ... it will get worse before it gets better! Mustard and vinegar up his nose? PLEASE don't do that ... you can damage his nose, and it will burn like crazy. Their noses are VERY sensitive. 

Redirect, redirect and redirect, and when it's too much, put him in his crate to relax. 

So when he goes to bite you (keeping in mind, this isn't aggression, he's teething and he's a puppy), shove a stuffed toy in his mouth. And get ready with another in your hand for when he spits that one out and comes after you again - shove the other toy in his mouth. 

I certainly don't miss that puppy stage, and every now and then, I think back and wonder how either of us made it out in one piece. GSDs are VERY challenging puppies ... BUT oh, the rewards when they learn all their commands and mature into beautiful dogs ...

Only listens to one person - I'm female, and I'm Ky's owner. I live with my dad, but he does NOTHING with Ky (ok, he lets her outside to pee, and gives her hugs and kisses). She listens to both of us equally. 

I've always spoken to her in a firm, no nonsense voice. I've never done the high-pitched "girlie" voice with my dog, and I wonder if that's helped her realize that BOTH of us can give a command, and she will listen to both? Not sure ... my dad does the high-pitched girlie voice (more to tick me off than anything LOL) and all it does it get her ramped up!!!!

Good luck, and all the best with your puppy!


----------



## AliBunny (Jan 17, 2015)

lykoz, You are probably right that this confused him. This technique was only used for the couple weeks before I posted this, and I only decided to try this at the insisting of a trainer.

Honestly, looking back, I should have known it wouldn't work. I was frustrated and figured the trainer who specializes in german shepherd obedience knew better.


----------



## AliBunny (Jan 17, 2015)

Kyleigh, didn't think that vinegar could damage anything! I just figured he might not like the smell and stop. I won't use it then.

I do try to redirect his bites to toys after the initial "no bite" mouth close Routine. Just had to see if everyone else had a puppy who still was so bitey at this age. My other dog I had (not a gsd) stopped biting by this age aside from grabbing pant legs and shoes when you walked.

I naturally have a high, girlish voice. I've been trying to become more aware of how my tone affects my pup, and noticed he really does get all excited, as you mentioned yours does, when my voice gets too high. Even my natural tone is too high to be taken seriously to him. i actually made a little progress with my tone today though! I still have a ways to go, but I was able to get him to listen a little bit without being bribed!


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

AliBunny, it's not easy!!!! I mean, they make puppies cute so you don't want to strangle them, especially at that age!!!!

Kyleigh was freaking insane at the age ... one of the best toys I bought was one of the long stuff snakes (the kind you put in front of doors to stop the draft) and that lasted us about 2 months before it was demolished. 

I did all kinds of things with that snake ... one of the best games I did with Ky was with that snake ... I would take her to the backyard and "beat her up" with the snake ... and she got to "kill it" ... she got to go wild with that snake and it was long enough to keep her away from my hands. 

These are about 3-4 feet long! The phase does pass, but that's not to say it's not annoying or painful, or frustrating or anything else. 

There were times I threatened to trade her in for a hamster!!!!


----------

